

Your preferences aren't that unpredictable - just answer five questions - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/124/Your-preferences-arent-that-unpredictable/

======
rhizome
So, why should I contribute statistical data (or even visit the site), just to
be told I'm not unique? I can do that by myself, sitting here. In fact, I just
did!

~~~
jawns
I think the last line of the post makes that clear. Despite people's
preferences being somewhat predictable in the aggregate, Correlated is still
able to eek out surprising correlations on a daily basis.

------
tkahn6
I think I'm a bad singer but good at programming. I also think pot should be
legalized and I also think the death penalty is ok.

